
Make 8-bit art - of
http://make8bitart.com/
======
jathu
I made something similar a while back:
[http://jathu.me/pixels/](http://jathu.me/pixels/)

Check the source:
[https://github.com/jathu/pixels](https://github.com/jathu/pixels). You can
also undo/redo by pressing z and y on the keyboard.

~~~
jonahx
Very nice. I like the simplicity of your interface.

------
craigjb
It always makes me smile when I hear the term "8-bit" used to describe art.
The strict hardware and software limitations of early computers spawned a
complete visual aesthetic!

~~~
nsxwolf
And yet I can't think of many 8-bit systems that let you set any pixel any
color like most of today's "8-bit" art. Most had tile based systems with
various color limitations in each tile, to save memory. Graphics on different
systems had a distinctive look because of this. Most of today's "pixel art"
games look pretty samey.

~~~
louhike
The current 8-bit art just uses some inspiration from old games, it does not
aim to remake the same experience (which will be pretty boring because there
already is a ton of games like that).

And I have to disagree to the fact they all look the same. When I watch Super
Meat Boy, Shovel Knight, Void & Medler, Swords & Sorcery etc. they have really
distinctive design.

~~~
nsxwolf
You picked an interesting one, Shovel Knight, because its graphics engine
actually emulates how the NES graphics chip works (with a few enhancements).
That gives it a look that stands out from a lot of others.

Super Meat Boy is an example of the visual sameness in my opinion. It looks
exactly like Broforce or Super Time Force Ultra or a million others. The
aesthetic seems to be 256 color VGA with really tiny sprites. It doesn't
really remind me of anything or look inspired by anything in particular IMO.

------
makepanic
aseprite [0] a great open source (desktop) pixel art editor

[0] - [http://www.aseprite.org/](http://www.aseprite.org/)

~~~
mintplant
Seconding the aseprite recommendation. The support for layers and animations
is really nice.

------
amjd
Great work @jennmoneydollars! This is fun.

I feel that I missed my calling as an artist.
[http://imgur.com/zxE2QKC](http://imgur.com/zxE2QKC)

------
stevekinney
If you have any problems, open an issue on GitHub (jennschiffer/make8bitart)
or tweet at @jennschiffer. She's about to have time to work on stuff soon
hopefully.

------
Yahivin
My personal favorite: [http://www.danielx.net/pixel-
editor/](http://www.danielx.net/pixel-editor/)

Source: [https://github.com/STRd6/pixel-
editor/](https://github.com/STRd6/pixel-editor/)

Let me know if you want any tips for reliable undo, Bresenham's line algo, or
flood fill.

------
SeeThruHead
[https://jackschaedler.github.io/goya/](https://jackschaedler.github.io/goya/)

------
jstarks
Cool. This works pretty well with a Surface pen. The only limitation seems to
be that it doesn't recognize the eraser as distinct from the tip; it would be
neat if the eraser would draw the transparent color.

~~~
jennmoney
i'm assuming the eraser only triggers a touch event in the case of a web
browser, so i'm not sure if there is anything i can do to change that but i'll
look into it!

~~~
jstarks
I decided to learn something today and got this working :). I sent a PR on
GitHub.

~~~
jennmoney
yessssss thanks I will be able to check it out early this week!

------
potomak
Check out also Draw![0], you can use it to draw tiny pixel art pictures and
GIF animations.

Update: I made a while ago to experiment with Redis and the <canvas> element.
The code is open source at
[https://github.com/potomak/drawbang](https://github.com/potomak/drawbang).

[0] [http://drawbang.com](http://drawbang.com)

------
RodgerTheGreat
Getting around the challenges of portably saving files from a JS application
by using imgur's API is clever- I may use the same idea in a project I'm
working on. I make little coding sandbox things and allowing users to easily
record gifs or screenshots without a separate tool would be a boon.

------
robotnoises
The auto-upload to imgur is a nice touch!

This is me: [http://i.imgur.com/5JUJt5g.png](http://i.imgur.com/5JUJt5g.png)

------
ZenPsycho
Well gee, as long as we're adding our competing projects in the comments,
here's mine:

[http://pix.pe](http://pix.pe)

------
jeffehobbs
Awesome. Also, love @jennmoneydollars.

~~~
jennmoney
<3

------
ceph_
Looks like it doesnt work on Android.

~~~
bobajeff
Yep, I also tried in Chrome for Android. Won't paint or grab anything.

------
douche
The flood-fill tool seems a little slow. It seems like it is doing something
much more complicated than I would expect (simple breadth-first search) - and
I get some weird results with different brush sizes.

------
Patronus_Charm
Very cool little time waster. Kids will love it.

------
RobLach
But it's 32 bit..?

~~~
jennmoney
don't let the cops know!

------
baumgarn
should implement a proper line drawing algorithm

~~~
jennmoney
yes, i'm working on it but have been v busy with work lately. gave a talk
about bresenham's line algorithm at genius back in march
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zytBpLlSHms](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zytBpLlSHms))
embarrassed it's been so long without a product. #opensourceisaprison

------
jheriko
cool, but runs like a dog for me :(

~~~
jennmoney
oh noooo pls let me know what environment you're running it on!

~~~
jheriko
i'm really enjoying playing around with this actually!

one other small niggle i've found is that it doesn't respect my swapping of
cmd+ctrl on mac for e.g. cmd+z undo. tiny niggle, but niggling all the same.
:)

